# Tempest instruction



## sunny91 (Dec 26, 2007)

Interesting vid about the operation of Hawker-Tempest,

Sunny


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 26, 2007)

more vid about this aircraft. the Tempest.


----------



## sunny91 (Dec 26, 2007)

Tempest: check for hydraulic valve trouble..

Sunny


----------



## uhhuh35 (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for posting.


----------

